# what year is this?



## Boxtubebob (May 2, 2018)

Just picked it up today. Gear Tricycle any idea what year ?  Thanks for the information  Bob =full]799851[/ATTA


----------



## cr250mark (May 3, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> Just picked it up today. Gear Tricycle any idea what year ?  Thanks for the information  Bob =full]799851[/ATTAView attachment 799851 View attachment 799852





Shaft driven cool 
Looks to be late 30’s to early 40’s 
Would be my guess looking at seat springs , crank and grips. 
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2018)

These shaft driven trikes are pretty rare birds. Other than catalog pages in the book "Riding Toys", I've only seen one other photo of one someone owned. You have a very nice addition to your collection.

Dave


----------



## Boxtubebob (May 4, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> These shaft driven trikes are pretty rare birds. Other than catalog pages in the book "Riding Toys", I've only seen one other photo of one someone owned. You have a very nice addition to your collection.
> 
> Dave



Thank you Dave. It surprised me just how smooth it operates.


----------



## Rambler (May 4, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> Just picked it up today. Gear Tricycle any idea what year ?  Thanks for the information  Bob




I looked through a riding toy catalog and a shaft drive tricycle similar to yours is dated 1949 so I would suspect most manufacturers were copying each other around the same period of time. I'm pretty sure you tricycle would date to around the same time period late 1940's yearly 1950's.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2018)

I was thinking at least later in the '40s, too, being equipped with those wider semi pneumatic tires. 

Dave


----------



## Boxtubebob (May 4, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> I was thinking at least later in the '40s, too, being equipped with those wider semi pneumatic tires.
> 
> Dave



thank you all for the information. i am more informed about bikes then trikes. but i couldn't resist it. at 75 bucks. 
plus the grand kids love it.


----------



## Rambler (May 5, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> thank you all for the information. i am more informed about bikes then trikes. but i couldn't resist it. at 75 bucks.
> plus the grand kids love it.




I would not have been able to resist $75 for that either, great find!  I'm sure the grand children will have plenty of fun with it.


----------

